# sand bed bubbles



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I was noticing that bubbles were coming out of my substrate. I have a sand substrate. I think it is live sand. It is mostly white sand with some black grains mixed in with it. Anyways the bubbles don't come all the time they come out from different spots all the time maybe one bubble every 30 seconds or so. give or take. 

The sand is thin about 1/2 thik on one side and maybe 2 inches think on the other side. 


Any idea what that is? 
Good or bad? 

Roger


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

There is nothing to worry about every no and then I get tiny bubbles released from the sand. I think mine has something to do with the breakdown of nitrate. How deep is your sand bed? and how long have you had the tank running for again, I know you said it before (I think) I just cant remember. It could be from when you set it up you still have tiny pockets of air in your bed.


----------

